# Blue rope light



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, I have read that a blue rope light works great for night lighting. It would not be in the water, rather fastened to the tank canopy which is 10 - 12 inches from the top of the tank. Anyone with experience here? Thoughts? Concerns?

Thx
:fish:


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Lots of views, no thoughts? I heard about it in the chat room on this site... thought it was a killer idea. Beats the heck out orange $125. LED setup... cost wise anyway.

Input greatly appreciated wosrt case I will let you guys know after I set it up... pics also of course.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Is this in the wrong section? 40+ views and no opinion? Seems like this sub forum is the only one that is proper... Maybe tank set-up would garner an opinion or thought...


----------



## Jlcoop277 (Apr 13, 2012)

*** used a blue party bulb in a cheap clip on lamp, but never tried the rope light. I think the problem with the rope light would be that the light isnt directed in one direction.


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

*** never personally tried a rope light for a fish tank..... i have however used blue rope lights before.... and its not as bright, especially compared to the other colors available.... but this was also a few years ago, so they might be better now.

personally, *** been using a pair of 12" blue cold cathodes and i like the outcome. used the cathodes on my 30L before, and now currently, on my 72 gal bow front.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cajen said:


> Hi, I have read that a blue rope light works great for night lighting. It would not be in the water, rather fastened to the tank canopy which is 10 - 12 inches from the top of the tank. Anyone with experience here? Thoughts? Concerns?
> 
> Thx
> :fish:


How bright is it? Do you want to leave it on all night or just viewing before bedtime?


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure about brightness since tank still not running... Travel for biz in two weeks gone for 10 days... When I return will start fish less cycle. Can't wait. Rope is 18' long so will have it back and forth 4x (4' tank). I do not expect the total light output to be much, only providing a small light amount.

Razorback, my initial thought was all night. Isn't that how the LED's are set to run? Last time my tank was up they did not have LED lighting.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Liquid,

Gotta show my ignorance here... I know what cathode tubes are, but do they fit into a fixture? How are they powered... Google show me the twin tubes for $6, but would they not require a fixture of some sort.  :-?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cajen said:


> Not sure about brightness since tank still not running... Travel for biz in two weeks gone for 10 days... When I return will start fish less cycle. Can't wait. Rope is 18' long so will have it back and forth 4x (4' tank). I do not expect the total light output to be much, only providing a small light amount.
> 
> Razorback, my initial thought was all night. Isn't that how the LED's are set to run? Last time my tank was up they did not have LED lighting.


When are they going to sleep? I am a strong believer in giving fish plenty of darkness each night so they can rest. Maybe you can turn it on once a week and leave it on all night?


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

So the LED Actnic Blue lights usually just run for owners viewing pleasure then and not all night? As I said, the Blue lighting looks kool, but I know notta about it or it's uses except that it sorta looks like moonlight.

I found a cold cathode fixture and light

_Commercial Vendor Link Removed_


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

well in order to help you, i would like to know what your goal is and what result you are expecting...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Cajen said:


> So the LED Actnic Blue lights usually just run for owners viewing pleasure then and not all night? As I said, the Blue lighting looks kool, but I know notta about it or it's uses except that it sorta looks like moonlight.
> 
> I found a cold cathode fixture and light


I would not run it all night every night as the fish need some time to sleep. They don't have eyelids to shut so they need some darkness to rest. I am not a biologist but I know when humans sleep that is when cells repair themselves and the body heals in general. I believe the same holds true for fish. I have a moonlights but almost never use them. I make sure my fish get 8 hours of complete and total darkness every night...works well for me.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> the fish need some time to sleep.


Thats the big question! Do they sleep? There are as far as i know, no evidence that they sleep, but "resting".

Also i, turn off all lights, including moonlight at night.

24hour lights would only promote bills and algae!


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

123,

In the tanks section, as well as a couple of threads, I have seen the blue LED lights on in tanks, and to me it gives the impression of moonlight... So i guess my intent was to find an economical way to replicate the blue light and the effect it had on the tank. Eventually, will possibly end up with LED lighting with the blue lighting built in. As we all know, the initial cost of setting up a tank can be 'spensive :roll: by the time you get the tank, filter(s) etc... And then 25 fish to stock all at once... Anyway, was just trying to find a lower cost temporary solution

Razorback, I agree with your logic and would only run a couple hours in the late evening.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

123vb123 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > the fish need some time to sleep.
> ...


Resting...sleep....I just consider it stress free time for their bodies to heal. That I think is the most important thing. Then again I am no biologist but it is what I have always done and works quite well. I think it is a bit different in captivity as they really have no escape to rest up like they might in the wild.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

123vb123 said:


> 24hour lights would only promote bills and algae!


Amen to that! :lol:

So, I got up one morning, REALLY early for work. I turned on the light so I could feed them, and 
watch them for a little bit (this is routine.) Let me just say that they were all in their hidey holes, 
not happy with the light, and didn't even really want to eat.... They were a little irritated 

Needless to say, I think that 13razorbackfan is right. Maybe not about the term "sleep," but I 
think fish do need darkness to rest. My light is timed from 5 - midnight.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Cajen said:


> 123,
> 
> In the tanks section, as well as a couple of threads, I have seen the blue LED lights on in tanks, and to me it gives the impression of moonlight... So i guess my intent was to find an economical way to replicate the blue light and the effect it had on the tank. Eventually, will possibly end up with LED lighting with the blue lighting built in. As we all know, the initial cost of setting up a tank can be 'spensive :roll: by the time you get the tank, filter(s) etc... And then 25 fish to stock all at once... Anyway, was just trying to find a lower cost temporary solution
> 
> Razorback, I agree with your logic and would only run a couple hours in the late evening.


LED is the future. Not quite as good as T-5 and T-8, but close! And it will save you ALOT of cash in the long run, also its better for the enviorment.

Seems like u already got the question to ur answer!


----------

